# Communities > Antique Arms & Armour Community > Middle-East, India & Africa (MEIA) >  Indian/Afghan Tulwar with eyelashes and scabbard

## Silvien Bogers

Hello, here is what i believe a Indian/Afghan Tulwar. Blade is full with eyelashes and seems to be of good quality.I do not know the exact time frame when its made. Thank you for watching

----------


## Silvien Bogers

Some outside images

----------


## Gene Wilkinson

Hi Silvien

I would say that your Tulwar is likely around 30 years old.
I remember these from the 80s and it was said that they were coming from Afghanistan (or maybe Pakistan).

I remember having a pair. The blades if you bent them......... stayed bent!

----------


## Silvien Bogers

Hi Gene,

Despite the news that its not genuine but more a tourist piece i would like to thank you because it is better to know then being in the unknowing

----------


## Gene Wilkinson

Hi Silvien

I'm sorry the news isn't better, it's just my opinion of course. Let's see what others think?

----------


## Silvien Bogers

No problem at all,

I found 2 other types here on the forum.
The second one is almost the same.While the first one is the same style but cleary inferior compared to the other 2

http://www.swordforum.com/vb4/showth...ulwar+markings

http://www.swordforum.com/vb4/showth...ulwar+markings


Thank you

----------

